# Welche Musikrichtung bevorzugen Sie?



## Administrator (25. Januar 2008)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Quickpoll veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.


----------



## Figkregh (25. Januar 2008)

Warum gibt es eigentlich nur Punk-Rock und Metal zur Auswahl ?
Rock wäre doch auch noch einer Erwähnung wert, das hätte ich nämlich dann gewählt, wenn es zur Auswahl gestanden hätte   
MfG Figkregh


----------



## RichardLancelot (25. Januar 2008)

Warum? Metal langt doch... *didididibühääää* 

//Edit: Wer wählt denn hier Schlager?


----------



## Figkregh (25. Januar 2008)

RichardLancelot am 25.01.2008 15:49 schrieb:
			
		

> Warum? Metal langt doch... *didididibühääää*
> 
> //Edit: Wer wählt denn hier Schlager?


Ich sag auch gar nicht gegen _Metal_ genauso wenig wie gegen _Punk-Rock_. Nur ich höre eben lieber einfach nur  _Rock_  .
Ich wunderte mich eben, warum _Schlager_ zur Auswahl stehen, aber so eine weite und m. E. beliebte Stilrichtung, wie sie nunmal _Rock_ ist  , nicht zur Auswahl steht   .
Zu den _Schlagern_ : Ich weiß auch nicht, wer hier sowas hört    !


----------



## TheRealBlade (26. Januar 2008)

Figkregh am 25.01.2008 16:22 schrieb:
			
		

> RichardLancelot am 25.01.2008 15:49 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




ja also irgendwie fehlt "rock" aber is ja nich das erste mal das was bei ner umfrage fehlt ^^

warum allerdings schlager aufgeführt ist ... a ja mal beobachten wer das ankreuzt ...


----------



## brock (26. Januar 2008)

Die umfragen sollte man mal verbessern!

Jedes mal kannst nur ein häckchen machen, is doch mist.
hör fast alles an musik.

Aber rock fehlt hier defenetiv ^^


----------



## Succer (26. Januar 2008)

Ja, sollte man wirklich mal einführen, dass man mehrere Sachen ankreuzen kann. Gerade bei solchen Themen ist es doch wohl eher die Ausnahme, das man sich auf eine Option reduzieren kann!


----------



## Hard-2-Get (26. Januar 2008)

Hab jetzt einfach mal Metal angekreuzt, auch wenn Ich viel mehr Rock höre als Metal. Grund wurde ja schon genannt. :-o


----------



## seech (26. Januar 2008)

Hmm hab mich auch gewundert, Rockmusik ist doch auch nicht gleich Punk-Rock. Dann hätte man genau so gut z.B. Death Metal statt nur Metal hinschreiben können, Rap statt nur Hip-Hop usw. Außerdem hören die meisten Menschen doch auch unterschiedliche Musikrichtungen. Kann ja vielleicht jemand noch mal überarbeiten wenn sich Zeit dazu findet  Dann wird das Ergebnis sicher auch repräsentativer (hab ich das jetzt richtig geschrieben?).


----------



## SoSchautsAus (26. Januar 2008)

Warum fehlt Rock? Warum fehlt Funk? Warum werden Jazz und Blues, zwei völlig unterschiedliche Musikrichtungen, nicht seperat gelistet? 



Spoiler



[X] HipHop


  

SSA


----------



## TheMadman (26. Januar 2008)

Dieses Ergebnis ist erschreckend...


----------



## Agent-Kiwi (27. Januar 2008)

TheMadman am 26.01.2008 19:42 schrieb:
			
		

> Dieses Ergebnis ist erschreckend...



Inwiefern...?


----------



## crackajack (28. Januar 2008)

SoSchautsAus am 26.01.2008 13:58 schrieb:
			
		

> Warum fehlt Rock? Warum fehlt Funk?


Ersteres vermisse ich auch.  
Punk-Rock als Subgenre ist da ....pfff...
Habe daher Klassik gewählt.  Das wäre wohl die Musik die ich sonst gerne höre.

Edit:
[ich höre etwas anderes] wäre ja auch da gewesen. Upps.


----------



## kryptik (28. Januar 2008)

[urlwww.lastfm.de/user/kryptik_kain[/url]

naja ich höre Cyber-Industrial und Darkwave

siehe LAST.FM link am anfang^^


----------



## annon11 (29. Januar 2008)

Woot?So viele hören Metal?  Jungs das is doch keine Musik.


----------



## Succer (29. Januar 2008)

annon11 am 29.01.2008 21:29 schrieb:
			
		

> Woot?So viele hören Metal?  Jungs das is doch keine Musik.


Doch


----------



## Shadow_Man (30. Januar 2008)

Ich mag am liebsten Pop- und Rockmusik. Ist zwar keine Musikrichtung, aber was ich absolut liebe ist Musik aus den 80er Jahren, war imo musikalisch einfach die geilste Zeit   

a-ha, Nick Kershaw, Foreigner, Alphaville, Ultravox, Bangles, Sandra und wie sie alle hießen


----------



## HanFred (30. Januar 2008)

Shadow_Man am 30.01.2008 10:25 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich mag am liebsten Pop- und Rockmusik. Ist zwar keine Musikrichtung, aber was ich absolut liebe ist Musik aus den 80er Jahren, war imo musikalisch einfach die geilste Zeit
> 
> a-ha, Nick Kershaw, Foreigner, Alphaville, Ultravox, Bangles, Sandra und wie sie alle hießen


synthiepop ist schon geil. nicht alles, aber so einiges gefällt mir sehr gut.
ich bin halt in dieser zeit aufgewachsen.
metal wurde in dieser zeit auch gross... und das hat sich auf meinen geschmack ausgewirkt.


----------



## nf1n1ty (30. Januar 2008)

annon11 am 29.01.2008 21:29 schrieb:
			
		

> Woot?So viele hören Metal?  Jungs das is doch keine Musik.



Man könnte hier ja jetzt einen total Sinnlosen Streit vom Zaun treten...

Metal hast Instrumente  Das ist dann wohl doch Musik, oder?

Nur zur Info: Ich höre zwar bevorzugt Metal (Heaven Shall Burn, Neaera, Bolt Thrower, The Black Dahlia Murder, etc.), aber Rock, Electronic und auch Rap (nein, nicht Hip-Hop) kommen bei mir nicht zu kurz.
Auch Jazz gehört zu meinen Vorlieben - Pat Metheny ist einfach ein wahnsinnig begabter Musiker.


----------



## Homerclon (30. Januar 2008)

Etwas anderes:
[X] Mittelalter-Rock


----------



## annon11 (30. Januar 2008)

nf1n1ty am 30.01.2008 14:34 schrieb:
			
		

> annon11 am 29.01.2008 21:29 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Also viele meiner Kumpels hören Metal.Was bei den aus den Boxen kommt, kann ich nur als Geschrei und als weiß sonst was bezeichnen.Aber wenn sie es toll finden.....


----------



## Michael-Miggi (30. Januar 2008)

SYSTEM am 25.01.2008 15:34 schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Quickpoll veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.




Raggaemotrashmetalcypherunicornreggae   

Voll der Hammer

Greetz


----------



## fragapple (30. Januar 2008)

SYSTEM am 25.01.2008 15:34 schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Quickpoll veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.




Da fehlt noch "Ich höre keine Musik"


----------



## SoSchautsAus (30. Januar 2008)

fragapple am 30.01.2008 19:14 schrieb:
			
		

> Da fehlt noch "Ich höre keine Musik"


Äh, nö, eigentlich nicht. :o 

SSA


----------



## HanFred (31. Januar 2008)

fragapple am 30.01.2008 19:14 schrieb:
			
		

> SYSTEM am 25.01.2008 15:34 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


bzw:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Worrel (31. Januar 2008)

Irgendwie seh ich hier gar nix zum Abstimmen und auch keine Ergebnisse .. ?

Na ja egal, ich hör jedenfalls
[x] Pop
[x] Rock
[x] Progressivrock
[x] Grunge
[x] Klassik
[x] Jazz
[x] Avantgarde
[x] Alternative Rock
[x] Blues
[x] Funk
[x] Wave
[x] Reggae
[x] Singer/Songwriter
[x] ...

viel Spaß beim Auswerten ^^


----------



## HanFred (31. Januar 2008)

Worrel am 31.01.2008 00:54 schrieb:
			
		

> Irgendwie seh ich hier gar nix zum Abstimmen und auch keine Ergebnisse .. ?


einer der vielen bugs, die noch nicht behoben wurden, weil lieber erstmal neue features implementiert werden. *ärger*


----------



## bumi (1. Februar 2008)

Ich finds immer wieder schön wie man Fragen stellen kann wie "wie kann man nur so was hören?" ... so was definiert nunmal das Wort Geschmack - der Duden hilft da bei weiteren Definitionen sicherlich auch weiter.

Ich für meinen Teil höre eigentlich nur Musik, wo man auch sofort merkt dass es wirklich handgemacht Mucke ist. Darunter zählt für mich alles, was man mit Instrumenten einspielt. Also egal ob Klassik, Jazz, Rock, Pop, Punk, Metal... Hauptsache es ist handgemacht. So was wie Hip-Hop oder Techno schrammt bei mir weit am Begriff "Musik" vorbei, da das idr. nur gesampelte Geräusche sind, die dann im Gesamten irgendwie so was wie ne Melodie o.ä. ergeben.

Versteht mich nicht falsch, ich sage ned dass das Auflegen von Platten einfach sei - es ist bestimmt auch recht schwer zu erlernen und so. Aber so leid's mir tut; so was mit dem Beherrschen eines Instrumentes zu vergleichen, ist extrem weit hergeholt und schmerzt mir ziemlich im Kopf.

Ich spiele seit 16 Jahren Drums und wenn mir einer begegnet der mir sagen will, er habe au "phatte Skillz", dann muss ich mich meist beherrschen nicht plötzlich laut los zu lachen *g*

Und um au noch kurz auf das eigentliche Thema einzugehen: ich höre neben Punk und Millelalterrock hauptsächlich Metal - weil's rockt, weil's fetzt, weil's laut is und einem die Grütze aus den Ohren drückt. So muss das!


----------



## Leertaste (4. Februar 2008)

bumi am 01.02.2008 11:18 schrieb:
			
		

> Und um au noch kurz auf das eigentliche Thema einzugehen: ich höre neben Punk und Millelalterrock hauptsächlich Metal - weil's rockt, weil's fetzt, weil's laut is und einem die *Grütze aus den Ohren drückt*. So muss das!



 Immerhin eine Meinung!

Ich hab jetzt Pop angekreuzt, da es kein Pop & Rock gab...   

offtopic: Cool finde ich auch die Scrollbar in dem Quickpoll/Smilies....


----------



## TheMadman (19. Februar 2008)

Lil-K38 am 27.01.2008 14:52 schrieb:
			
		

> TheMadman am 26.01.2008 19:42 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hat sich erledigt, das Ergebnis hat sich grundlegend geändert


----------



## MurPhYsSHeeP (19. Februar 2008)

Avant-garde metal fehlt da   

ich hör fast alles. es muss mir halt gefallen. das geht von pop bis metal. viele meiner kumpels hören fast nur metal, das ist mir dann doch zu langweilig...

da darfs auch mal wave,rock,industriel, punk ,electro oder drum n bass sein..nicht zu vergessen avant-garde metal!!


----------



## Vordack (19. Februar 2008)

Als was würde ich P!nk eigentlich eintufen? Ich meine die höre ich in letzter Zeit total gerne aber Ihre Lieder sind manchmal Pop, manchmal Rap, manchmal Blues, manchmal einfach schräg,  gerade diese Vielfallt gefällt mir.


----------

